# Shinemate Rotory EP803 Kit



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone got one ?
I have a DA but thinking of buying the above.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

You might be able to snaffle Alan W's Rupes Rotary that seems like it's going cheap. Seems he's still waiting for payment. 
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=420130


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Me had mine about two years great little machine very powerful you can buy a spindle kit to go with it.

JohnTht.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Titanium Htail said:


> Me had mine about two years great little machine very powerful you can buy a spindle kit to go with it.
> 
> JohnTht.


I think it comes with it , what speed did you work with?


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

Ive had mine just over 12 months. I find it really handy for single scratches and of course small areas. The small pads are pretty good.

Not a pro tool by any stretch but ive had good results with it.


----------



## ian180p (Aug 25, 2014)

I have one it's a nice little machine for a weekend warrior like myself. For the money it's great value. Go for it.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2020)

I have one for spot repairs, and love it. The pads... not so much, I found them too thin for my liking and put some carpro 2" pads on them for small jobs and 3" for the larger ones. Would highly recommend for the price.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

What speeds to you recommend working with .


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I would go 4/5 speed you get two extension bars plus pads from one inch to three inch. The pad worked for me for spot areas plus repairing motorcycle screens. 

It is a powerful thing full quality with a good length cable. The spindle kit can be bought individually, will take it down to dremmel size tools...

Just bought some 3" LC Pads, as Jon @whitedetail said I use every size, my PC as a permanent 3"..

JohnTht.


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

I have it too but coming from da is hard. I got buffer trails on some piano black so still got to learn how to properly use a rotary I think

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2020)

mangove21 said:


> I have it too but coming from da is hard. I got buffer trails on some piano black so still got to learn how to properly use a rotary I think
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Me too on piano black. Going to better (carpro) pads completely fixed the issue. Speed 4 seems to be the sweet spot for me.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I've got one and it's more than capable of doing a full car if needed . The supplied pads are ok but I've got some Lake country and some 3M ones which work a treat :thumb:

Mark


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

DannyRS3 said:


> Me too on piano black. Going to better (carpro) pads completely fixed the issue. Speed 4 seems to be the sweet spot for me.


Ohh really. I'll check them out. Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeebsy (Oct 26, 2018)

DannyRS3 said:


> Me too on piano black. Going to better (carpro) pads completely fixed the issue. Speed 4 seems to be the sweet spot for me.


I just got an EP03 - have only used it on my tail lights so far (and it's my first time with a rotary) but found it really tricky to avoid buffer trails with the smaller Shinemate pads. Used a Scholl spider pad for the bigger section of light and didn't have the same issue. Didn't know if this was technique or pad but might pick some others up to try.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2020)

Jeebsy said:


> I just got an EP03 - have only used it on my tail lights so far (and it's my first time with a rotary) but found it really tricky to avoid buffer trails with the smaller Shinemate pads. Used a Scholl spider pad for the bigger section of light and didn't have the same issue. Didn't know if this was technique or pad but might pick some others up to try.


I'd say the included pads are just too thin, especially on anything but a dead flat surface, and in a smaller diameter on a mandrill its too hard to keep it flat, and buffer trails happen when the foam is compressed and the backing is pressing on the surface. Moving to a thicker pad seems to sort it by the sound of it.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Is it ok to put larger backing plates on it?


----------



## Jeebsy (Oct 26, 2018)

Enjoyed using this a lot today. Made light works of the scuff and scratches on the sills even with really hard VAG paint and the pads that came with the kit - really handy to have the flexibility this offers.


----------



## Jeebsy (Oct 26, 2018)

Exotica said:


> Is it ok to put larger backing plates on it?


Three inch is the biggest people advise I think.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Jeebsy said:


> Three inch is the biggest people advise I think.


I was thinking of using my DAS 6 pro plates but if not advised then I wont.


----------



## Jeebsy (Oct 26, 2018)

Exotica said:


> I was thinking of using my DAS 6 pro plates but if not advised then I wont.


Might be worth double checking - I'm sure it was on here someone explained why but can't remember off the top of my head


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Exotica said:


> Is it ok to put larger backing plates on it?


I've used 5.5 pads on mine with no real problem .

Mark


----------



## Jeebsy (Oct 26, 2018)

What's good 1 inch pads to go with this? Found them really handy yesterday. The Ibrid ones? Any other worth checking?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Any recommendations on pads for Mazda paint ?


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

DannyRS3 said:


> Me too on piano black. Going to better (carpro) pads completely fixed the issue. Speed 4 seems to be the sweet spot for me.


Seems high, i read most people use 1500 RPM max.

Has anyone used the zenith point technique?

I will be using shinemate rotary for the first time in 2 weeks.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Reading other have had issues with buffer trails makes me not feel so bad as I have the same issue. 

Great for the smaller areas and has some grunt to if but sounds like I need new pads. As other has asked anyone got a like to some good replacement pads?

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I've used the Lake County pads to good effect on the Shinemate rotary , Megs 205 is your friend to achieve a flawless finish on the rotary. 

Mark


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Titanium Htail said:


> Me had mine about two years great little machine very powerful you can buy a spindle kit to go with it.
> 
> JohnTht.


What exactly does the spindle do?


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

I have one for sale in the sales section if anyone is interested


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

mangove21 said:


> I have one for sale in the sales section if anyone is interested
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Good luck.

I'm actually sending mine back for a refund. Its unopened.

I'm sure its a great tool in the right persons hands but its not a fit for me.


----------



## adrivlsn (Oct 26, 2020)

noorth said:


> Good luck.
> 
> I'm actually sending mine back for a refund. Its unopened.
> 
> I'm sure its a great tool in the right persons hands but its not a fit for me.


Hi,

I am new here and I was looking to buy one. Would you like to share why you send it back?


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

adrivlsn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here and I was looking to buy one. Would you like to share why you send it back?


I have one for sale in the for sale section

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## adrivlsn (Oct 26, 2020)

mangove21 said:


> I have one for sale in the for sale section
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I have seen your post, but I am keen to find out why some people are not happy with this tool. In first place, I wanted to buy Flex PE8-4 but I have seen this one cheaper and I have consider it. Now after reading this thread, makes me wanna go back to Flex.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

adrivlsn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here and I was looking to buy one. Would you like to share why you send it back?


I just don't want to learn the rotary.

But i did keep it, plan on getting something like AUTOTRIZ Nano Polisher Kit. Most likely something cheaper from china.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Ordered some SPTA 2" pads from AliExpress for £7 delivered. Pictures of the set and then next to the pads that came with the machine, loads more depth to the pad. Hope to test them in the next few days.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

It has two extension tubes 1" +3" which you can connect together, I agree with the notion of thicker pads it comes with three heads 1" 2" 3" as said the longer extension on a high speed can be a bit of a beast. I did see Ted11 using a 3" pad on a whole car to great effect, as this is a light machine.

You buy a spindle kit as an extra, may be good for a motorcycle yet you would need quality accessories.

Have fun guys I love mine..


__
http://instagr.am/p/CG-wVptBf41/
John Tht.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Kenan said:


> Ordered some SPTA 2" pads from AliExpress for £7 delivered. Pictures of the set and then next to the pads that came with the machine, loads more depth to the pad. Hope to test them in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks decent. Something like urotec pads to me.

I ordered the SPTA Mini Detail Polisher Shaft kit with 24 pads, a few days ago.

Can't wait to see that thing!


----------

